# USCG: enlisted vs. officer



## dapanji (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm thinking about joining the CG for several reasons: to get medical and SAR training, the opportunity to serve my country, and for the adventure and challenge. I am wondering which would be better for me: enlisted or officer? Ultimately, I want to get into wilderness emergency medicine and search and rescue, perhaps working for the National Park Service or something along those lines. I have a Bachelor's degree, NREMT-B and WEMT certs, and am a member of the local SAR team, but haven't been able to get much experience as an EMT and can't find an EMT job because of my lack of experience.

I've looked into the Health Services Technician rating with the CG and am wondering what the training is like. Are there any certifications you have to get to graduate, such as EMT-B, X-ray Tech, etc., or the opportunity to get those certs with extra training? And would I be able to get any search and rescue experience with this job?

Since I have a Bachelor's degree, I'm also interested in OCS, but I'm wondering if I'd actually be able to get into a medical/search and rescue job, or would my job be chosen for me? I've heard that officers are usually assigned to whatever job they need filled, which may or may not be what you want to do.

Also, I would like to become a paramedic, so I'm wondering if there's any way that the CG would help me get that training or would I have to do that once I got out? At this point I would only want to sign up for 3 or 4 years, but if I can get a job I really like, I might stay in longer.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 14, 2012)

Contact a recruiter, remember he or she is a salesperson, and try to get in contact directly with a CG member to ask the straight questions.

If the USAF pattern holds, actual rescue work is done by enlisted but officers' potential scope of operations is much wider including flying, mission planning, operations, etc.


----------



## dapanji (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, thanks. I'm working on my application now so I can set up a face-to-face meeting with a recruiter, but the closest one is about 3 hours from me. <_<

I don't know anyone who is or was in the CG except my uncle, who served over 20 years ago, and I'm sure a lot has changed since then. If there's anyone out there who is or recently was in the CG as enlisted or officer I'd like to hear from you!


----------



## Porta (Nov 14, 2012)

My husband is former Enlisted CG (now an Infantry Officer) and my best friend is Enlisted and separating to go Marine OCS. PM me if you have any questions, I'll do my best answer them.


----------



## dapanji (Nov 20, 2012)

@ porta: i can't PM yet..apparently i have to have 5 posts or something, and i just joined so i don't have that many.
i'm basically wondering whether OCS or enlisted would provide better experience for a civilian job in the future? it sounds like OCS offers more leadership experience while enlisted offers more technical, hands-on experience, and it seems like both are important for my field. i don't know what your husband and friend did as enlisted personnel, but was being enlisted a good experience for them?
thanks!


----------



## hogwiley (Nov 20, 2012)

dapanji said:


> @ porta: i can't PM yet..apparently i have to have 5 posts or something, and i just joined so i don't have that many.
> i'm basically wondering whether OCS or enlisted would provide better experience for a civilian job in the future? it sounds like OCS offers more leadership experience while enlisted offers more technical, hands-on experience, and it seems like both are important for my field. i don't know what your husband and friend did as enlisted personnel, but was being enlisted a good experience for them?
> thanks!



If you just want experience that looks good on a resume, it depends on what exactly you plan on doing when you get out of the CG. Officers generally do supervisory work, so if thats what you are planning on doing when you get out, then I guess being an officer would be more beneficial. Enlisted on the other hand are the ones who actually, you know, DO WORK. 

The medical field is maybe a little different in that you have Nurses and Doctors who are officers, but they obviously do more than just supervise others. If you just want to be the closest equivalent to a civilian paramedic, I would say either go in as a Nurse, or become an enlisted Corpsman(or whatever the Coast Guard calls them).

I would also warn you that my impression of OCS is its a lot of politics, backstabbing and butt kissing. Sort of like the military version of Survivor or big brother. Peer evaluations seem to be a big part of the process, so if thats not something your comfortable with, I would go enlisted. Enlisted bootcamp on the other hand is simply doing what your told, memorizing a ton of crap, and not being a complete wuss. 

I was in the Marine Corps and have no experience in the coast guard, but I imagine a lot of their initial MOS training is done through Navy schools, so some former swabbies in the medical field might be able to offer some advice.


----------



## duckandcover (Jan 18, 2013)

I am currently an Officer in the USCG with my NREMT and state emt license.  Here are a few considerations:
1. As an officer you will do little EMT work in the CG.  The only EMT work that I have done is when a crew member dropped while on watch (turned out to have fluid build up in the brain and was medevac'd off the boat)
2. If you enlist the current wait time to even go to HS (Health Services) school is over 3 years....and that is after you get your name on the list. (even longer for rescue swimmer)
3. If you are looking to do EMT work for the CG just keep in mind it will be a long time before you get into that rate.  If you are able to get to a small boat station you will have a better chance to put your skills to the test.  You need to have your NREMT to be recognized by the CG as an EMT.


----------



## dapanji (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks duckandcover. That's exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## duckandcover (Jan 18, 2013)

anytime. let me know if you have any other questions


----------

